# Best book for linux



## ambika (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all,
Someone please assign me a good book for linux?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2008)

linux in a nutshell, go for latest version or linux bible latest version.


----------



## ambika (Dec 17, 2008)

Please assign me in detail......publication ,writer etc


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 17, 2008)

linux in a nutshell is from oriely - writer - dont remember- check on the site, and bible is from wiley- writer-Christopher Negus.


----------



## ambika (Dec 17, 2008)

Which one is the best ?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 18, 2008)

ambika said:


> Which one is the best ?



if you are a complete noob and not interested in tweaking stuff, go for linux in a nut shell.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 18, 2008)

Linux for Windows Addicts
*www.sapnaonline.com/MoreInfoBK.aspx?lcID=EBK0068891


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2008)

And before that Linux is NOT windows.


----------



## ambika (Dec 18, 2008)

> if you are a complete noob and not interested in tweaking stuff, go for linux in a nut shell.


 
U can say this for me .......but i want to learn linux in a deep sence.....so tell me a best linux book.

Is linux bible from wiley- writer-Christopher Negus best one.


----------



## vinayasurya (Dec 18, 2008)

There is no single all the stuff book for Linux. First procure a book eg. bible install Linux and try it out. Sure you will run into some problems. Get help from book or online forums like this. You'll be well familiar with Linux in 1-2 months . Good luck


----------



## ambika (Dec 18, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> if you are a complete noob and not interested in tweaking stuff, go for linux in a nut shell.


 


vinayasurya said:


> There is no single all the stuff book for Linux. First procure a book eg. bible install Linux and try it out. Sure you will run into some problems. Get help from book or online forums like this. You'll be well familiar with Linux in 1-2 months . Good luck


 
Thanks for  assigning me book n wishing me  good luck .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 18, 2008)

ambika said:


> U can say this for me .......but i want to learn linux in a deep sence.....so tell me a best linux book.
> 
> Is linux bible from wiley- writer-Christopher Negus best one.



I will not its the bst one, however it covers lot of stuff, and depending on your need of experience there are different books, start with these books.


----------



## Ron (Dec 18, 2008)

Newbie to Linux Planin to buy a book so buyin linux bible from wiley- writer-Christopher Negus will be ok?


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

linux bible is good but nothing beats the online world, forums, blogs and other resources.

I do refer to Linux Bible but its a bit geeky if your linux IQ is nil.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

Get a friend who uses Linux. No book can beat a real life human being in front of you to help you.


----------



## ambika (Dec 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Get a friend who uses Linux. No book can beat a real life human being in front of you to help you.



How can i??.....if everyone stick to .....just microsoft windows .Can i add u ....as friend ....help me in linux.

In xubuntu .....i need to run a .chm file ....how can i do this?......and also want to know how to transfer files from xp to xubuntu?


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

^^for such kind of help first google
your query + ubuntuforum

and then post in this forum if u are not satisfied with the answers


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2008)

ambika said:


> How can i??.....if everyone stick to .....just microsoft windows .Can i add u ....as friend ....help me in linux.
> 
> In xubuntu .....i need to run a .chm file ....how can i do this?......and also want to know how to transfer files from xp to xubuntu?



To get some help, just ask in this forum. thats how many guys here, me included, learnt linux. and google is another precious tool to get help.

As for chm, use xchm.

Ubuntu has a software called Synaptic Package Manager. Using its search function, you can get software for any work.


----------



## vinayasurya (Dec 23, 2008)

If you want to master linux don't ignore commandline. They are very powerful, useful and sometimes gets job done faster than GUI.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 23, 2008)

^So true.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 24, 2008)

east or west CLI is the best until you get something which cannot be undone.
If you want yourself to be a linux geek start learning linux using CLI from the beginning .


----------



## ambika (Dec 24, 2008)

Command line interface .........even ....when i just try to compile....c source code ...using gcc it gives some error messages.

I am really new to linux.......can anyone tell me how to set gcc also tell me its dependency.

Can anyone assign me ....a good tutorial on CLI.


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 26, 2008)

i suggest u install fedora9 from DVD with all the development kits installed. Then you have all the compilers with you. gcc, g++, java, python, ruby,perl.........

Even you have qt3 and qt4 ides also. U are also presented with c,C++ IDEs when u use KDE. I suggest u install both KDE as well as GNOME.

To compile a file using gcc::
C File :::

```
use ur own editor(i suggest kwrite) and type the program and save it.Then point to the directory using terminal and type

cc filename.c
then ./a.out
Thats it!

CLI tutorial----search in yahoo or google and practice them. There is no need for a book. Search and find as many commands as possible and practice them. Remember no one cannot learn whole commands. Again it depends on your intrest.
I suggest u use man command the most to master your skills.
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2008)

install a software caled geany. just install it and open it and explore around.
you would definitely love it.


----------



## ambika (Dec 27, 2008)

@vamsi360 and metalheadgautham really thanks for reply.


----------



## vinayasurya (Dec 29, 2008)

kate is also a vey good editor. Provided you installed the konsole application you edit and compile from the application itself. Which one is your distro ?


----------



## ambika (Dec 29, 2008)

vinayasurya said:


> kate is also a vey good editor. Provided you installed the konsole application you edit and compile from the application itself. Which one is your distro ?



mine is now ubuntu .....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2008)

how is geany btw ?


----------



## vinayasurya (Dec 29, 2008)

*ubuntuguide.org/ is a very good website to get started .


----------



## ambika (Dec 29, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> how is geany btw ?



  I had installed geany but .....no ........satisfactory result.
Is fedora 10  good for programming ??.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

ambika said:


> I had installed geany but .....no ........satisfactory result.
> Is fedora 10  good for programming ??.


you can use ANY OS for programming. stick with ubuntu though.
and yeah, if you hate geany, try *bluefish.*


----------



## ambika (Dec 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you can use ANY OS for programming. stick with ubuntu though.
> and yeah, if you hate geany, try *bluefish.*



geany goes to bottle ....now bluefish .....
ok i will try .....


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 31, 2008)

I suggest you stick on to one OS. Why simply shift OSes when you are a newbie?
Ubuntu is great for newbies. Play around with it and after getting used to it you yourself can become a good judger of distros and will defnitely move to more complicated ones.

For programming in Ubuntu,go to synaptic and then click add cd-rom and then insert Ubuntu DVD and select gcc,g++ and then install them. Thats it!
Then happily one can program in Ubuntu.
I suggest you spend time in learning a distro rather than changing a distro (my opinion and may differ for others).


----------



## ambika (Dec 31, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> I suggest you stick on to one OS. Why simply shift OSes when you are a newbie?
> Ubuntu is great for newbies. Play around with it and after getting used to it you yourself can become a good judger of distros and will defnitely move to more complicated ones.
> 
> For programming in Ubuntu,go to synaptic and then click add cd-rom and then insert Ubuntu DVD and select gcc,g++ and then install them. Thats it!
> ...



U r quite right .......recently i get open- solaris ........no great difference at all .
Can u tell me more abt root account in ubuntu??why sometime i have no full access to system ?

and ur cd-rom option not works......because some package or its dependencies r not available......i have to download....!!


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 1, 2009)

root account is like admkinistrator account in xp.
In ubuntu root account is disabled and any system operations require root previlages and hence prompts for the password. This is the thing that makes linux more secure than windows. If one takes access to our PC then also there is no problem of insecurity if we restart the session again.


----------



## vinayasurya (Jan 2, 2009)

If you want to enable root account in ubuntu .

Use sudo su -
Type your password
Then at root prompt type passwd
enter the new password for root
confirm password

Now you can login as root. ( only to command line in ubuntu , i guess )


----------



## ambika (Jan 2, 2009)

vinayasurya said:


> If you want to enable root account in ubuntu .
> 
> Use sudo su -
> Type your password
> ...



thanks for  information.......but ur command not works........anyone know how to enable root account in ubuntu?? After enabling this i am able to access whole os??
ubuntu is different w.r.t. root account??


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 3, 2009)

What?

root account is by default *disabled* in Ubuntu. One has to get the root permissions only through *sudo* command
To get root previleges :

```
sudo //type in terminal
//enter password
//then you see $ symbol indicating root previleges
//then you are indeirectly having root previleges.
```


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 3, 2009)

*onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root.html might help



vamsi360 said:


> What?
> 
> root account is by default *disabled* in Ubuntu. One has to get the root permissions only through *sudo* command
> To get root previleges :
> ...



It's *#*


----------



## ambika (Jan 3, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> What?
> 
> root account is by default *disabled* in Ubuntu. One has to get the root permissions only through *sudo* command
> To get root previleges :
> ...



for ur what? what  do u mean by  sudo su...? "superuser do "=sudo n su=switch user.....i think su is used in redhat if i m wrong.....plz assign me.
yeah i know this.....but this previleges .....only for limited time period ....defaultly 
15 minutes....?i m right?i have to learn all command first....but .as i m little busy with exam...then.....



ThinkFree said:


> *onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root.html might help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it ur blog?
ur command.$sudo passwd root...........works

if only one user exists than ....it is defautly the root user??


----------



## vinayasurya (Jan 5, 2009)

vinayasurya said:


> If you want to enable root account in ubuntu .
> 
> Use sudo su -
> Type your password
> ...



This works through all the ubuntu versions including latest kubuntu 8.10, I tried. Please note for sudo su - there is " - " after that. su is switch user , if no user is specified it drops to root user. The " - " is to drops to deafult shell of that particular user ( here root ) , so that it reads the .profile .. etc files in the home folder. Thus the default settings for that user is loaded. 

If ambika can post the error occured , with the commands , I can help you out.

And if the prompt is $ usually for normal user, for root user the prompt is # .  In case you are in doubt issue who command.

$who


----------



## ambika (Jan 5, 2009)

vinayasurya said:


> This works through all the ubuntu versions including latest kubuntu 8.10, I tried. Please note for sudo su - there is " - " after that. su is switch user , if no user is specified it drops to root user. The " - " is to drops to deafult shell of that particular user ( here root ) , so that it reads the .profile .. etc files in the home folder. Thus the default settings for that user is loaded.
> 
> If ambika can post the error occured , with the commands , I can help you out.
> 
> ...




here the error............

ambika@ambika-desktop:~$ sudo su-
[sudo] password for ambika: 
sudo: su-: command not found
ambika@ambika-desktop:~$ 

i have ubuntu 8.10..........


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2009)

ambika said:


> here the error............
> 
> ambika@ambika-desktop:~$ sudo su-
> [sudo] password for ambika:
> ...



Do not use duo su

Just use 


```
su
```

Enter the password and then you should be able to see a *#* symbol indicating root privileges.


----------



## vinayasurya (Jan 6, 2009)

@ ambika there is small mistake in what you did . There is a space between su and " - "
it is su - not su-.

The difference between su and su - is mentioned in my last post. Remember su is switch user. The command format is su - username. You can switch as any user, not only as root, provided you know the password.


----------



## ambika (Jan 6, 2009)

vinayasurya said:


> @ ambika there is small mistake in what you did . There is a space between su and " - "
> it is su - not su-.
> 
> The difference between su and su - is mentioned in my last post. Remember su is switch user. The command format is su - username. You can switch as any user, not only as root, provided you know the password.



Now it is working ,thanks .
Is there exist several commands to do a specific thing??


----------



## vinayasurya (Jan 7, 2009)

sudo is a way to gain privileges of other users for a temporary period. Suppose you want to exectue a command with the privilege of the root, you want the root permission only the time you exectue the command then sudo is much safer then using the root account. In the recent ubuntu / Debian releases the time period is 15 minutes i believe so that system remembers the sudo password. 

If you want more details look into /etc/sudoers file and use man page to understand it. 

@ ambika so essentially what I suggested and one suggested using sudo are two ways of doing the same thing.


----------



## ambika (Jan 8, 2009)

Can someone  tell me ........What are the features or applications are available with LINUX which is not in WINDOWS??


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2009)

ambika said:


> Can someone  tell me ........What are the features or applications are available with LINUX which is not in WINDOWS??


is it very hard to use run a *Google Search*?


In general, Linux is more stable and secure than windows.
It has a power shell which is missing from windows


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2009)

@ambika:

First of all have a glass of water and Relax.

Linux noob? No Problem. We all were noobs at same time.

First of all select a Linux Distro. Do not get embrottled with various Linux distribution. Select ONE definite distro. Take the following test:
*www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=en

Take its suggestion and choose distro. Personally I'll recommend Ubuntu to a beginner.
Now sit down and play with Ubuntu. Do Random Stuff. If you have problems post in the forum.
Visit this site:
*psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
*amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html
Personally I found them very useful in the beginning.

In the beginning, you as such do not need any books. The internet has various resources.

As for IDE, which programming language do you want?
And what problems did you face with Geany?



ambika said:


> Can someone  tell me ........What are the features or applications are available with LINUX which is not in WINDOWS??



Actually All! No None! No it depends! No...... 

You can get reasonable alternatives for most software. As for features it depends what you use your OS for.


----------



## ambika (Jan 10, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> @ambika:
> 
> First of all have a glass of water and Relax.
> 
> ...



Hey ,not like that ............mine distro is ubuntu 8.10
ur this links nice ....thanks for that......*amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html

i think ....problem not with geany ........problem ..is that ....i don't get an idea.....
how to set in my new linux environment .....also file system is really new for .........where specific documents goes or retrieve ??

thanks for reply


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

hmm...

learn to READ THE DOCCUMENTATION. use ubuntu help.
then read Geany manual or BlueFish manual.


----------



## ambika (Jan 10, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> hmm...
> 
> learn to READ THE DOCCUMENTATION. use ubuntu help.
> then read Geany manual or BlueFish manual.



yeah right .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2009)

ambika said:


> Hey ,not like that ............mine distro is ubuntu 8.10
> ur this links nice ....thanks for that......*amitech.50webs.com/installing/index.php.html
> 
> i think ....problem not with geany ........problem ..is that ....i don't get an idea.....
> ...



Setting up "Linux environment" for programming in Ubuntu?

Simple...

In Ubuntu:


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
```



> .also file system is really new for .........where specific documents goes or retrieve ??


Could you rephrase this question?
By Default Ubuntu uses ext3, there is also ReiserFS and other file systems.
Look for their Wikipedia article for more details.


----------

